# Johann Gerhard on hell



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 17, 2021)

... 58 We are very curious to know where Hell is: But we are not so careful to learn how we may escape it. Our thoughts were better spent in meditating upon it.

59 When we sit down to eat and drink, and when we rise from table again, when we lie down to sleep, and when we rise up again: at all times, and in all places, it is very good to think upon _Hell._

60 For, To think upon _Hell_ preserves a man from falling into it. _Chrysost, Hom._ 44 _in Matth._

61 Dost thou think to quench the flames of Hell by not speaking of it or, Dost thou think thou kindlest the flame thereof by speaking of it? Whether thou speakest of it or no, the flame is always there alike. _Idem in Homil._ 2. _in_ 2. _Thess._

For more, see Johann Gerhard on hell.


----------



## B.L. (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks for posting this. 

I started a subscription this year with Concordia for the Gerhard _Theological Commonplaces_ volumes they are publishing. The first volume I'll receive in the fall is his work "On the End of the World and Hell". I'm looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

